# Wanderer Lost III



## Daranavo (Mar 6, 2006)

14 MONTHS AGO...

The sun crept just above the rough, rocky horizon. Its golden rays broke into the chill of the cold and windy morning. A man ran along the rocks at the base of a mountain range, The Misty Mountains. His clothes were tattered, dirty and bloody. He ran uneasily and had a deep wound in his leg. Droplets of blood spilled upon the rocks as he panted hard and hurried along the ridge. Higher up on the mountain, rams charged at each other for dominance. A loud crack echoed across the icy air as their horns met. Higher still, a dark brown hawk glided effortlessly upon the cold mountain wind. Her keen eyes in search of prey to feed to her young. Below her, Orcs clamored up and down the sharp, rough rocks. The sunrise hastened their search as morning was nearly upon them. The red and gold of sunrise soured their mood as they continued their search. The man stopped and looked down from his perch over a steep cliff. He could run no further and the fall he would have to take would certainly end his days. He would have to fight. He turned to face in the direction of the Orcs and he began to change.

Hairs began to protrude from his skin. His hands began to bubble and deform. Large claws ejected from his fingertips and his eyes changed color and shape. There was much pain and he fell to his knees in agony. Patches of fur started to form upon his back. Bones snapped out of place to allow for this new shape. Muscles moved and grew where he normally had none. Finally, a low cat-like growl emitted from his throat. 

The orcs sniffed the fresh blood upon the rocks and slowed. “Mrok, we go no more.” A larger orc moved up and slapped the one that spoke. “He be here Ulg, I smelled him.” Mrok said angrily. “What that smell then…not man flesh.” Another orc said. Just as Mrok was about to slap him to, a low, gutteral growl pierced the morning air. The orcs turned and saw the largest cat they had ever seen. A large, white tiger jumped at them. Its long, sharp claws raked wildly at any orc within their range. The ones caught in the carnage screamed and the ones that could flee did so without a second glance. The cries of their comrades hastened their retreat back up the ridge.The hunters now became the hunted.

Denath drempt of his time in the mines. He was a slave to a clan of orcs that made their home in the Misty Mountains. He awoke just as an orc came to torture him in his dream. He rubbed his arm as if the pain still lingered there. He was cold and alone. Bodies of dead orcs strewn about him. He had dried, black orc blood all over him and he had feasted well. The taste still lingered bitterly in his mouth. He uneasily came to his feet. As he did, what was left of his clothes fell from him. He staggered three steps forward toward the edge of the cliff that he stood upon. The rocks beneath his feet were cold and unforgivingly rough. The wind nipped at his body as he looked down across the horizon. He was free. So many years had passed where he had lived within the darkness of the orc caves. The scene was colored in a haze of blue and gray as he looked out from his perch high in the mountains. The moment took him just then and he raised his arms in triumph.Silently, he proclaimed himself alive upon the mountain and the rolling valley below. 

He took a few minutes and looted what he could from the orc bodies. He procured a pair of boots, pants, a rough hide jerkin, a jagged dagger, a wooden shield, and a sharp bit of steel that could barely be considered a sword. The goblin scout had a half way decent shortbow and a quiver of black arrows. He fashoned a bag with some of the remaining cloth he could find. He lifted it to his shoulder and took one last look around. He turned, faced south and took in a deep breath. The wind blew in his face and he closed his eyes a moment and felt it. He smiled and began his long journey south.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 10, 2006)

6 MONTHS AGO...

He heard a feint cry. It was a mans voice and it echoed through the trees to his ears. He stopped and looked around. *clang* Went the sound of steel to steel. Without much thought, he immediately nocked an arrow, dropped his pack and took a few steps toward the sound. *cling...clang* He heard more sounds of battle. His steps broke into a full run. He was on a sloped hillside and he ran down it. It was the end of spring yet the ground was still very damp here. The trees were in bloom and as he passed a large maple tree, several birds flew from its branches due to his close proximity to them. 

He sprinted down a slight hill and jumped over a small stream that flowed east and west. He landed securely and ran through the trees to a small clearing. On the far side of the clearing he saw several horses and men. Only one of the horses had soemone atop it. The others just stood in place. It appeared that one man fought four others near the line of trees that sculpted the fringe of the clearing. He was to far away to see heraldry or any kind of livery upon any of the men or horses. It was only that he heard the man cry out again in a language that he did not know. It was not what he said, but in the way he said it that sent Denath into action. "Hold there!" He said aloud. Two of the men afoot and the man upon a large, black horse looked over in his direction. He saw the mounted man point and gesture to the others. Two men moved away from the fight and began to run in his direction. Without hesitation, he lifted his bow to his cheek, aimed and fired. His shot was better then he had hoped and an arrow pierced the lead runner in the chest. He fell immediately onto the wet grass. He thought he heard the other growl in anger as he nocked another arrow. As he felt the fletchings of the arrows in his quiver, he knew he had but a few left. He let another fly. It flew and stuck the second man in the thigh. He tripped and tumbled in the grass not 20 feet from him. He saw the lone man take a sword hit to his side and fall back. He Nocked another arrow and loosed it upon the tiny skirmish before him. An arrow pierced one of the men in the back and he fell forward and dissapeared from view. The other backed away from the lone, wounded man and moved behind the mounted man's horse. Denath, lowered to the ground as well unsure of what was to come.

The man afoot jumped upon the horse and the two quickly rode away into the forest. Several tense moments followed as Denath waited for something...anything to draw his attention. Unfortunately, all was strangely quiet and the injured man waved Denath to come to him. Denath complied yet he kept his keen eyes focused upon the forest. Denath stopped short and sniffed the man that lie before him. He smelled alot fo blood and he knew that he would not live much longer. Denath knelt down beside him. The man looked up at him and his breaths came in sporatic gasps. He covered a wound to his side with his gauntleted hand. "What's your name boy?" He said in a raspy voice. "Denath sir." He replied. He looked as if he could not breathe. "You did not have to help me yet you did, I sense honor in you, and so I must entrust a task to you. "Take...take this to Gorshven...its a town to the south east." He saw that Denath was about to speak and waived him off with a shake of his head. He held in his hand a sealed letter. Drops of blood stained it and it was sealed with a blue wax. "Prin...cess Daelin...give it to her and no one...else." he said with difficulty. "I'm...I'm dying...please take me there, you may have all that I own...I will not need it where I am headed, that will be your payment." He said with a dry grin. "Lamosa, is my name." His head jerked back as a surge of pain struck him. Blood seeped down below his hand and onto the grass. "She...she is in danger" He looked up to the sky. There were a few clouds and the sun still shown brightly. Silently, he closed his eyes and expired as Denath looked on.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 28, 2006)

Soft, cool grass waved in the summer breeze as the scent of the open land washed past as two horses raced down a little track. Warm sunlight glittered down a length of bradded gold as it threatened to come undone. "You'll never catch me!" Nudging her mount on, Daelin leaned forward trying to gain more speed. The rush of wind past her face colored her already lightly tanned cheeks a soft pink. 

The two women had found too many reasons to want to be outside and enjoy the day. Thrilled at being able to escape, Anna and Daelin had crept out while the others were still at the noon meal. Knowing a fine bit about horses from her father, Daelin had only needed a little help from the smiling stableboy to have things ready. He knew well that she loved to do such things and had even been expecting to see her this time. Handing her a pack of apples and bread, he grinned up at her and promised again not to give away where she and Anna were going. 

"Aye, I'll at least keep up melady." Anna nearly laughed as she also was caught in the moment. Neck to neck, their horses tossed their heads as they stretched out long legs, looking forward to the place they knew they were going. Sweet, cool water flowed down between the two giant rocks and away into the green woods. Tethering the horses nearby to rest, the two woman sat at the edge of the brook. Sighing, Daelin fell back in a play faint to watch the branches dance between her and the clear blue sky.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 28, 2006)

5 Months ago...

Denath trotted the fine black mare through the front gate. Two guards dressed in chain shirts approached him as he stopped to their calling. Each also had steel helms and held long spears in which they crossed at an angle in front of him. It was a good many days now since he decided to take on the guise of the messenger. He did not know why at the time but he felt it would be the easiest way to deliver the message unabaded. "I am Lamosa, a messenger...I have an urgent message for the Princess." His words flowed proudly with a hint of urgency in them that took the guards aback. He never changed his gaze from its forward poise and he looked very much the noble that he was...in another life. 

He wore a blackened chainmail with shiny iron greaves and vambraces attached with buckles. Black boots and dark steel gauntlets made him look that much more fierce and commanding. A long, well crafted bastard sword jutted out from the right side of the saddle toward the horses head. His long, black and gold cloak held the heraldry of his Origin, however Denath had no idea where _that_ was. Togal, whinied and shook its head, its shiny black mane blew in the soft wind. 

The guards looked at each other in indecision and Denath took full advantaqe. "Let me pass or I shall report your insolence to the Princess." Again his words cut to their ears with authority and passion. His left hand never once left the reigns, bent at the wrist. His right hand and arm bent across his lap. The guards moved aside without a word. However one spoke to a runner in a hushed tone. The runner nodded and ran quickly up the road toward the castle. Denath nodded sharply and without even a shake of the reigns, Togal stepped forward and began a regal gate down the road toward the castle.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 28, 2006)

"Come, Anna. Please? Can't we stay a little longer?" Smiling pleadingly, Daelin looked up from the bank at the other woman. Anna, only a few years older and of quite similar looks even for her different breading, simply smiled down at her mistress and shook her head. "If we are gone any longer they might find us out. And if that should happen, you might find it hard to get out again without a few... _tag-alongs_." A slight twitch of her mouth showed all that was needed to be plain in what she meant. 

They had been gone only a few short hours when the castle yard closed around them once more. Side by side to her hand-maiden, Daelin smiled kindly at the people that caught sight of them. Keeping a slow but steady pace, the horses snorted happily as they continued on to the stables. Closing her eyes, Daelin breathed in the warm air and let the scent of the horses, meals being cooked, tilled gardens and a range of other things make a moment into another memory.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 30, 2006)

Princess Emery and her handmaiden righted themselves as they moved toward the Gardens from the stables. The late afternoon’s ride did muss their hair but Anna did what she could with her brush and quick fingers on Daelin’s long braid. As they approached the Courtyard, she looked over and saw the ducks as they swam in the small stream that flowed along it. A Drake and her little ones floated on the current in a straight line. It had almost looked militant to her and made her smile. The courtyard soon gave way to the gardens. Already she could see couple’s move about the lush green hedges and flowers that she felt were much to orderly. She sighed in exasperation as tonight would be another night of entertaining. The King’s little way to show appreciation to the wealthier citizens of Gorshven. She hated how her brother always acted around these people. He was always showered with compliments and niceties by them, and he loved it. She watched as he pranced and preened about. It utterly embarrassed her. 

The boy made his way to the courtyard. He was dressed in the heraldry of the King yet he wore only a leather jerkin and boots. It would be some years yet before he was inducted into the guard. _Where is she, where is she._ He said over and over to himself. He so much wanted to deliver his message and be back quickly to report his success. Finally, he saw her. Without thinking he ran down the steps and into the gardens. As he ran, he tripped over someone’s foot that stood in his path and he fell forward into the Princess. She caught him by the shoulder and helped him upright. He panted very heavily and she looked at him.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 30, 2006)

"Careful, lad." A laughing smile came to her eyes. "You alright? Why such a hurry?" Glancing at how he was dressed, Daelin looked over at Anna and back to the young boy. She waited for him to catch his breath; happy to be both delayed from going inside and distracted from the order surrounding them. 

Standing straighter now, the boy received a quick, approving smile from both woman as he pulled his best stance and started to deliver his message.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 30, 2006)

The lad choked back his heavy breathing and swallowed. "Princess Emery, a rider dressed in black armor has arrived. A...messenger." His face took on a strange look as he desperately tried to remember the name he heard. In all of the excitement, he had forgotten. _It sounded like lamb..._ He tried to remember. "La...La...mo...sa, he said he had a message for you and you alone...He is coming up to the castle as we speak mylady!" A small grin formed on the boys face.

Daneth approached the bridge and stopped. He turned his steed aside and dismounted. *clank* went the sound of his boots as he hit the ground solidly. A guard came up and took the reigns of his horse. "Move away there!" Daneth commanded. The guard gave him a stern look and stepped back. "You there!" He pointed to the other guard that stood nearby. "You shall escort me to the Princess!" He said forcefully. The guard was stunned yet he felt compelled to comply. Without a word, he raised up his spear and moved down across the bridge toward the castle front. Daneth gave the other guard a cursory nod and grabbed hold of Togal's reigns and stepped after his guide.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 30, 2006)

Anna and Daelin were silent for a moment; a quick look from one to the other saying more then could be spoken in such a short amount of time. Turning her head back to the boy, Daelin thanked him for a job well done.

"No Anna. There's no time just now." A light but hurried smile twitched at the corner of Daelin's mouth as Anna tried to convince her to change out of her riding things. Whoever this Lamosa was, there was little reason to make too much bother of cleaning up just to hear his message. Uniting the golden braid, Anna had only been able to brush most of the stray strands back into place before Daelin lightly waved her off.

The smaller meeting room opened before them; Daelin placing herself between the two entry pillars at the far end from the door more out of habit then having given it any thought. Just at and behind her right elbow, Anna watched quietly as a guard entered and made way for another figure.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 31, 2006)

He had feigned annoyance at the attitude of the guards that attempted to slow or divert him. Each time they had intervened or impeded him, he would bark at them with an indignation that stayed their hand. With his left hand, he held onto the pommel of his bastard sword that hung down at an angle behind him as he walked. His long, black cloak brushed along the floor evenly, his shoulders were very broad and square. Black locks of hair rested nicely on his shoulders and he had a practiced gate. He was not sure if the woman that stood between the pillars was the Princess, but he took stock of those around him and assumed that she was. He stepped before her and bowed to a knee. He bowed his head low before her and removed the sealed letter from his breast. “I am Lord Lamosa my lady and I bare a missive from a confidant.” He lifted his head and stood before her. His dark brown eyes settled upon her own eyes. He was quite striking to look at however his accent she could not exactly place. She nodded regally to him and accepted the sealed letter.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 31, 2006)

There was something behind his eyes; something that seemed almost out of place here. "Lord Lamosa, is it? You look to have been traveling for some time." Even as she heard her own words, she wondered what she was saying. "You may rest here a time if you wish."

A quiet sound behind her, Daelin blinked and tipped her head a little as Anna spoke to her in a whispered tone.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 3, 2006)

He smiled lightly as he began to get used to this small cherade he played now. A large part of him began to enjoy it all as well. He thought this Princess arrogant, young, and very beautiful. She assumed quite alot by not introducing herself. He raised up and responded. "If it pleases mylady." He tipped his head once more regally. "May I be allowed access to your fine stables as well during my stay?" He continued with his eyes down for the question was indeed presumptuous. Yet the question was posed as if his reasons for asking were based solely on the needs of his horse. "Ofcourse." She said plainly and waved her hand briskly. Two men behind him cought her gesture and turned to leave. He raised up slowly and allowed his eyes to move over her form. His intent was to let her see, for he could not be so forward to say anything more.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 3, 2006)

A light, was it a chill or warmth?, ran through her as she watched him. Taking quick note that only the one guard had stayed behind, Daelin motioned for his attention. Ordering that he send for a tray to be brought up, she watched him glance between her and Denath momentarily before leaving with a hint of reluctance.

The slightly wrinkled paper turned in her hand. "Was this all?" He saw her gaze drift over him briefly, and the hint of color that touched her cheeks when she caught herself. "And you need not worry about my handmaiden, she knows when not to listen." A hint of a smile pulled at the corner of Daelin's mouth only for a moment. "As you seem to know, I am Princess Daelin Emery. Please, is there anything else you need? I've already sent for food and drink to be brought here, and you are welcome to join me, lord Lamosa." One hand gestured to the table behind him.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 3, 2006)

Daneth bowed once again to her gesture. "As you wish mylady." He straightened, tilted and bowed to Anna as well. With a quick turn he moved toward the table where he stood and awaited the ladies to join him and sit. His eyes cought once more upon the wax seal that was still present upon the message. It all made him a bit nervous as he really had no idea what it might say. The Princess however knew the seal and knew it well. It was from Katrina, her longtime friend and confidant. She married a young lord herself however the distance of their stations kept them far apart. Anna slid out a chair for Daelin, which she sat in immediately. A warm smile appeared upon her face. Anna moved over and before she could lift a chair for herself, Daneth moved aside her and moved it out for her. Anna smiled over at Daelin who smiled back. Times being as they were, it was not a common thing for a lord from another land to travel. As he slid her chair in for her, he noticed he still had on the guantlets. Calmly, he moved to a chair across from them and sat down. As he looked at the women, he began to unbuckle them and silently, he cursed himself for his lapse of judgement. The table was a long rectangle made from a solid wood that Daneth did not recognize. He had spent so much time in the past few years underground, he lost much of what he did know. It was from when he was a boy that he drew forth his memories of the ways of lords and ladies. Now, every nuance, every subtlety was a struggle to remember and the rest, he would have to learn as he went along. Hopefully not at the expense of the moment. So far, the false aura held and all would hinge about the unopened message that still rested within her hand.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 3, 2006)

The sound of a door opening pulled Daelin's attention away; a pleased smile being shown the young boy as he carefully set a large silver tray on the edge of the table. Glasses were set next to a container of rich wine; cheese, warm bread and other things covering the rest of the plater. It was Anna that poured the wine and silently offered a glass to Daneth after doing the same for Daelin. Receiving an approving nod, the boy bowed and left the three on their own. 

Only a few fresh grapes and a little white cheese were picked out as Daelin kept her left hand around the letter in her lap. Wondering what Kathrin had written, she also wished to know a little about the man that had brought it to her; and so she found herself caught between the two. It had been a long while since any news had been sent to her, but there was something about this man that drew questions in her mind and she could do little to keep from wondering about him. 

Trying to decide on the most immediate path, her ocean blue eyes again went to the strong shape of the man's face before falling to the letter. She thought a few moments before breaking the silence. "If you spoke to her, did Kathrin say how important this letter is? I was told you brought something for me alone and that you would see no other." One cool grape was lifted up and slipped into her mouth, the sweet tang silencing any further words as she started to finger the hardened wax seal.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 5, 2006)

Opening the letter, Daelin's eyes were fixed on the words as she read what they said. 

-----------
My Dearest Daelin,

I have sent this urgent message with my father’s most trusted friend. I hope that it finds you safe and sound because I must warn you of something. It has come to my attention that there is a traitor in your midst. Or at the very least someone who is not who they seem. Your father is in grave danger. 

You remember that I told you if the man I found being sold as a slave at the market. How he refused to leave with the freedom I gave him. As you know, it’s been some time now. I have learned so many things about him. Some of which I simply can not put in any letter. I know beyond a doubt that he can truly be trusted and as such has become my personal confident. But I think I may be starting to care for him in a way more then just a lady’s care. I can’t let that happen. Beyond the fact that he has placed himself under my charge. He’s not like us, Daelin. 

I am preparing to make my way there in a few months time. Please, my friend, I have had terrible visions. Also, I can not explain this, but I must tell you that you must trust the White Tiger. He can protect you. I know not who this man is that I speak of but you truly need to hear me. 

Again, I hope this comes to you in good time and that you are doing well. Please be careful. I will come as soon as I can.

I love you and miss you,
Katrina
----------

It was a few moments before the princess blinked and looked up slowly.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 5, 2006)

Daneth watched her eyes as they moved from line to line. Though she did not openly show distress, he felt it in the air around them. He wondered who wrote it and what information could affect her so. He reached across and grasped a large piece of bread and some cheese and salted meat. He was completely famished. He did his best to mind his table manners. He had no cause to use them in such a long time. He almost forgot about the napkin. Yes, it shoudl go onto the lap...yes, like that. He told himself as he spread it across his knee. He also took several grapes, an apple, and one of the filled glasses of wine. 

Anna moved a glass of wine to Daelin, and one to herself. She found that she herelf was very hungry. She broke apart a large piece of bread and set have of it onto each of their places. She followed suit with the meat, cheese, and plump grapes that glistened in the light. Though she to was well mannered, Lord Lamosa had turned indeed turned her fancy. He was everything a young lord should be. Tall, dark, strong, handsome, and very brave to travel the wilderness alone. She could not help herself to ask him. "So my Lord Lamosa, was long road a difficult one?" He swallowed down a large piece of apple before he answered. He leaned forward and took up the glass of wine into his right hand. "Well my dear Anna, there are few roads anymore that are truely safe. Brigands, orcs, wolves, who knows what else travel our roads just as we do. I was infact accosted within a clearing." He leaned back and made sure to look at The Princess when he said that. He did not like to lie and he felt this was a small stretch, for indeed he had witnessed and taken part in the event. Anna's eyes grew large at his mention. "Oh please tell us what happened!" She could not help her excitement.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 7, 2006)

Folding the letter back around its self, her eyes seemed to go out of focus as she looked blankly at the glass of wine by her plate. Thought she could hear their voices, her thoughts were so far away that it may as well have been silent. Katrina hadn't sent a letter in a long while and as good as it was to hear that she would be coming, what she had written worried and even confused Daelin as she tried to make sense of it. Of everything that spun through her mind, two of Katrin's words came to her more then the rest. _'White Tiger'? What dose she mean?..._

After a few moments, Daelin reached out her right hand and picked up the drink. The swirling liquid glistened slightly; a small sip serving to bring her back further as Anna’s voice became clearer. She was asking her something..? Daelin blinked and looked over at her. “Anything wrong, mylady?” Anna, still looking excited at the thought of hearing of the fight, watched the Princess as she looked up from her wandering thoughts. Fingering the glass in her hand, she smiled lightly and looked back at her handmaiden briefly. “Forgive me. You were saying something?” Tipping her head very lightly, her eyes came up to met Daneth’s across the table.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 11, 2006)

He talked with his hands, and almost spilled his wine in the process. "There I was, alone and resting in a clearing when I heard them." He paused to see if they were listening. Anna's eyes were large and fixed on him. "The rustle of leaves and the sound of hooves. "I quickly came to my feet and drew my sword." He made a swish motion with his free hand. "First, I spied only two, but soon they became four and one man on a horse. I decided that I would not survive." Anna held a hand to her mouth and gasped. "But I would give them a fight to remember." He smelled the air and picked up their scents. He could tell that Anna was very excited, however the Princess appeared to be unaffected by his story. "Well, you do not really want to hear of such violence, it is not for the ear of a lady." Anna garnered the look of someone who had just had a book stolen from her hands right before the best part. She looked pleadingly at the Princess and took her arm.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 11, 2006)

Anna's hand on her right arm felt strange for a moment as Daelin began to realize that she had slipped back to her thoughts. She again found the room had gone silent and wondered for a moment what it was that Lamosa had been saying. Looking over at Anna, Daelin's face was almost blank as she lifted the opened letter from her lap and held it out to her handmaiden. The excited and hopeful look on Anna's face quickly starting to change as she took the paper. While she began to read, Daelin looked back at the face across from her. "How is your lord doing as of late, lord Lamosa? Did he receive the horse that was sent? It was one of our best." Wanting to be sure of this man, the question was one that anyone at all close to Katrina's father would know to be false. Though there had been trading and gifts of friendship and good faith from one to the other, no horse had been sent from the king's stables. Almost everything about this man seemed to fit; his smooth actions, demanding presence, even the strong build seemed to speak of his being of higher status. But yet something about him had brought a question to the back of her mind and refused to leave without some form of answer. _If Katrina could trust him..._ Daelin played with the thought while watching the man's face closely.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 11, 2006)

Her question came abruptly, and he did not expect for her to allow a lesser woman to read such an important letter. The two mashed together and confused him and so he had to make a quick decision and it was to to lie. Her question though reasonable was out of place within the scheme of things and he suspected its intent. Anna read the letter and looked at the Princess with questioning eyes. He thought it best to perhaps over-react to such a slight of honor. He leaned forward and tossed his lap cloth onto the table. He was truely annoyed and so his words conveyed that emote. "Mylady, I have served with my friend in mylord's guard...we faced life and death together. He has been blessed with a fine family. I have not and so I have continued to servedin some capacity. I had been home scantly a day before I was given the message." He stood up quickly. "Though I see that it does not bear good news, I have completed my task. If it pleases mylady, I shall take my leave for I have a long ride for the return."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 11, 2006)

Letting out a held breath, the princess’ head lowered at his reaction. Sorrow came to her voice as she excepted the letter back from Anna. “Forgive me my lord.” She stayed seated, in part for being able to hide her hands from his view as they shook lightly. Slowly she brought her eyes up, almost wishing she hadn’t as she caught another glimpse of something strange behind his dark eyes. The same chill ran down her spine. But once she had broken from them, she could only glance away for a little while before looking back; the moment taken in reassuring Anna that she was alright. They had been put together at a young age, quickly becoming fast friends and keeping very few things one from the other. Only Katrina had been closer to the princess, but the space between them had been hard. Anna, almost always at her side, had come to know Daelin well enough to work out her thoughts and wishes by her expressions. Now, the maid’s eyes were turned from the man as she watched her lady. 

Wanting to blame it on tiredness or even the wine she had hardly touched, she could hardly believe how she let her mind spin. If not for her trusting Katrina greatly, if it had come from any other, she would not believe the words that now raced through her thoughts. “Please my lord, it would please me more if you would perhaps consider staying for a time.” Even as she tried not to show it, a soft blush crept across the tops of Daelin’s cheeks, but her blue-green eyes kept a steady gaze on the man’s face.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 13, 2006)

His face showed signs of aggitation and also exhibited a pale shade of pink in his cheeks and neck. He raised a brow at her mention and nodded. "As you wish." Smoothly, he sat back down and resumed his grasp upon his wine glass. With his other hand he placed his lap cloth back into his lap and smelled the sweet aroma of the wine. He felt somewhat awkward and so he decided to stay silent for a time, and nibble on some more of the food that was in front of him.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 17, 2006)

"It would seem-" Daelin's voice was a lightly shaken calm as she looked back at the letter to keep her eyes from his. "-that you were well trusted with the delivery of this letter, but I'm afraid that what it holds has bothered me somewhat, and because of it I have not given you proper thanks for the completion of such a mission." Looking up to Anna, the princess gestured slightly to her who, after nodding obediently, stood and slipped from the room.

"As has been said, you are welcome to rest here as long as needed. The gardens are always open to those that stay here, a fine place to breath at any time; and you only need ask any of the servants if you have need of anything." Daelin had moved her gaze back up to him as she spoke. Looking over his face, she kept one ear open for Anna's return. It would only take a moment for someone to be sent to better prepare a room for this man. Deep ocean eyes traced the lines of his face as her thoughts began to wander once more without her consent before she tried to move them down to the letter.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 18, 2006)

As Anna returned, Denath stood in respect to her presence. As he did, he took up his lap cloth in his hand and waited. He noticed how bright some of the larger flowers were that were arranged within a vase upon the table. The color in them captivated him for a moment and he wished he could drown within their soft, bright petals. "Upper North, The Gray has been prepared for him...Is he not beautiful mylady?" She whispered into her ear with pink cheeks. She refused to look up at him and she knew full well she was out of line with her lady but she said it anyway. A slight devilish grin slid on and off her face as she awaited her next request.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 18, 2006)

Golden hair slipped around Daelin's face as she lowered her head, hiding the color of her blushed skin just long enough to let it fade back as it had been. Sparkling eyes fixed on Anna's down turned face with a slightly scolding note as she stood. "Again, lord Lamosa, I thank you for coming so far to bring me this." She watched him as he looked at the flowers. He seeming to be lost in the lightly scented petals, almost as though he'd not seen such a thing before. Forming and being spoken before it had much of a chance to be thought over, she found herself looking into his face once more as she asked. "Might you like to see the gardens? There are so many other things to be found out there..."


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 19, 2006)

Truely he was fatigued from the many long days of riding. However, the gentle breeze and the warmth of the sun gave him reason to think on her words. His gaze moved to her eyes and silently, he drank upon her beauty as he had the flowers before him. He paused a moment and time slowed down for him. The sun caught her hair just right and it shined brighter then any amount of gold he could remember. Anna caught how the two looked at each other and a smile came to her face. The moment drifted and he blinked. "I..apologize for staring...it has been some time since I have been in the presence of such beauty. It sounds very nice, however, I would like to be free of this armor. I doubt I have much need for it here." He gestured and changed his posture to show how elaborate his ensamble was and he seemed not to notice what he had really said.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 19, 2006)

Unable, or was it unwilling?, to keep a smile from spreading across her face, the princess nodded. "Yes, ofcorse. You should be shown where your room is and see if it's to your liking." Trying to hide it, Daelin could feel that her heart wanted to race; a warmth threatening to redden her face as she tried to keep her eyes from lingering too long over the fine armor that he still wore. Looking down at the vase of flowers, both hands closed around the letter. "I can call a servant to show you the way if you wish." Anna moved only slightly but had caught the motion of Daelin's hand. Knowing better then to look over at her just now, Daelin wanted to speak with Anna. Alone. Too many things were happening and she was both intrigued and distressed; her mind wanting to argue with heart as she tried to keep her expected calm before her guest.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 20, 2006)

Danath was led to a large room on the second floor of the castle. The view from the window overlooked the small stream and the trees that skirted between it and the large forest beyond. He sat 3 coppers into the mans hand that carried his things for him. The man nodded politely and closed the door behind him. The room was quite large for a guestroom he thought. A large painting depicting the mountain that loomed nearby hung on the wall. A beautifully crafted rug colored in blues and golds centered the floor. A large four post bed sat in the corner near the window. Denath sat on the bed and removed a boot. His feet ached terribly and he bent his toes in a vain effort to bring feeling back to them once again. He was altogether surprised that he had gotten this far but also, he could not get her image from his mind. Whatever it was in that message, it troubled her. He could not begin to guess what it could of said. He leaned back and layed his head down upon the soft thick bed cover. He knew he could easily fall asleep and he closed his eyes.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Captain Fargon closed the door behind him. The prince lifted the lid of an ornate decanter that sat in an iron stand in a dark room littered with baubles and objects in every corner. "Mylord, we may have a problem." Fargon told him as he come and sat down behind a large, wooden desk. He looked down and wiped clean the heraldry of the King that hung on his chest. "I do not have problems Captains, I have you." The prince replied dryly. "This Lord Lamosa may know something of our plans, you know what that could mean." "Then I shall have him removed." The Prince said as he sat down and rubbed his teeth unconcerned. "My man has told me that The Princess has taken a shine to him and that he had delivered to her a message. I think we both know who sent it to her." The Princes nodded. "It matters little, if she really knew anything, she would of confronted me already. She may suspect...something...but this would surprise even her." "I believe we should be cautious." "I believe YOU should be cautious Captain. That is what I pay you for is it not? Handle it." He said coldly and looked over at him. 

How many years has he served the Dark One Fargon thought. Now, he was taking orders from a sniveling boy who belives himself a man. He wanted to beat him just then. He shook his head and leaned back in his chair. A thought did come to his mind and he looked over at the Prince. "As you wish mylord." He said and raised a brow as the idea took shape in his head.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Denath wore his boots, leather pants and a loose fitting white tunic that would fit a man somewhat rounder then him but he did his best to tuck it in. He also wore his weapon belt and the large sword that he had come accustomed to these long months. He made his way down to the gardens and made conversation with many of the people that lingered there. One of which was a former soldier of Gondor. The two made plans to spar each morning that he remained here. Later, he found a nice spot near the stream and sprawled out onto the grass. His head rested upon his upturned arms and he began to remember.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 21, 2006)

Letting the soft breeze cool her face as it came in the opened window, Daelin turned back to Anna again. "I know, Anna. I've read her words so many times I feel as though I could quote them. She wouldn't say just such things. And I've never, never had reason to not believe or trust her." The Princess' voice had calmed over the last little while; most of the initial tension having burnt off in the first moments after entering her chamber and letting herself look over at Anna for the first time. 

Now she almost sounded as though she was growing tried. The long morning and excitement taking a small toll on the two woman alike. "Even the way it was sent! A lord?" Both woman looked at each-other, their eyes meeting and moving away once more as the other's face turned a fine shade of pink. "Forgive me my lady, but I can't help it." Anna nearly giggle but managed to keep it down as she watched Daelin turn back to step out on the balcony. Light scents brushed past, spinning freely through sunlit strands of golden tresses as the warm breeze touched her fair skin. Roses and lavender mixed with the cool note of water and grasses. Her eyes closed; arms folding across a trim waist while she let her mind drift in the welcoming calm she had always found under the open sky. She smiled and opened her eyes to look out over the well kept flower-beds and towards a patch of trees along the little stream. "As long as you remember you place, _handmaid_." The Princess' voice lowered in mock threat. Anna nodding once, unseen behind her as Daelin stepped forward to lean lightly on the stone railing. "You know I trust you, Anna, but I must ask that you not speak of the letter. Also, it might be wise of you to watch your tong in other matters as well." Again quiet smiles pulled at both faces.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 25, 2006)

"But how exciting mylady!?" Anna exclaimed as she began to brush Daelin's hair. "A handsome, mysterous lord...brigands...a battle." Her thoughts dwelled upon the letter just then and she paused. "I do hope not all shall come to pass, now that you know, perhaps it shant?" She began again with the brush. "Who could this...White Tiger be?" She said half in thought.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 26, 2006)

Daelin sighed audibly, her eyes closing lightly to thought and the slow stroke of the soft brush. "I hope you're right. Maybe there is enough time that something _can_ be done..." Her eyes opened again, looking once more over the garden as Anna's quiet words repeated the question that had be strongest on Daelin's mind. Most everything else about Katrina's letter made at least a little more scene that her plea to trust this one. "I don't know, Anna. I wish I knew what she meant by that... How can you trust someone when you don't know who they are?"


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 26, 2006)

Denath nodded off laying as he did upon the grass. The nightmare came to him as it always did when he closed his eyes. As sleep took him into its dark embrace, the images, the smells, and the sounds came alive once again in his mind. 

_He awoke to a sharp pain upon his left side. An orc kicked him and grunted. "No sleep..you...work now." It said to him gruffly. His body ached and he was covered in filth. The orc bent over and grabbed the chains that bound his wrist manacles together. The pain forced him to his feet and he was barely able to keep his footing as the orc harshly led him along the dark cavern. _

_He passed the pile of clothing and discarded garments that used to cover the many slaves that worked here. Now, most had died to the harsh conditions and treatment or had been killed for amusement or food. It was himself, his friend Eckard, and mostly goblins now. When he arrived at the pit, he heard the hammers of those that were already brought here. The Orc stopped short of the pit and peered down into it. "Gobs out of pit!" It yelled. Several other orcs came up and surrounded the pit. Goblins cowered and scrambled up the ladder as quickly as they could. Eckard stopped his work upon the a large rock and looked up. The orcs peered down and seemed to grow excited. The orc that held Denath's chains pulled on him and left him off-balance. He pulled him hard up to him. A goblin came around from behind the orc and began to unlock his manacles. Denath looked at him in amazement. What is happening? He thought. He rubbed his wrists when the manacles were removed. Both were scarred from the wounds from their unforgiving tightness. The orc shoved him hard suddenly and Denath fell into the pit head first. He landed hard and was left dazed a moment. Eckard helped him up to his feet and the orcs chuckled and cried out in excited howls. "Thank you my friend...what is happening?" He asked. "I do not know, but it does not look good for us." He replied fearfully. The orc foreman spat into the pit and leaned forward. In a terrible accent he spoke to them in westron. "You fights, and winner gets to live." It smiled and raised its arms up high above its head. The other orcs jumped up and down and shook their arms. Denath gulped loudly and Eckard backed up against the wall of the roughly hewn pit. Both looked up at the orcs in disbelief. "No!" Denath yelled. The orcs stopped jumping, and all looked over at the foreman. "Both will dies if you no fights!" The foreman growled. The jumping and howling continued at his words. Denath looked over at Eckard. Eckard shook his head no and looked down. "This ain't right." he mumbled. "We will not!" Denath yelled up. "Fights or we eats good today!" The orc cried. The others hooted and bounced about happily. Before Denath could object again, Eckard attacked him. _

He was awakened by a boot to his own. He jumped up quickly and half drew out his blade before he realized where he was. He panted and felt moisture on his back and brow. The Prince, Fargon, and two guardsmen stood afront him. "I am sorry if I disturbed you sir." The Prince bowed regally. "I am Prince Arron...This is Captain Fargon." He announced and gestured. Denath took a moment to clear his vision before he let go of his sword and it fell back with a sliding *clang* into its scabbard. He bowed back slightly. "Well met mylord, I am Lord Lamosa, and I am at your service." "Indeed sir, then perhaps you could asnwer a few...questions perhaps?" He said as he looked down at his nails. He shook his head at their state then looked back up to Denath. "As I am within your home, I will answer what I can mylord." The Prince smiled at that and nodded. Lord Fargon could not help but become suspicious, it was in his nature, however for now, he would just observe and listen he decided. "What buisness do you have with my sister?" "I am a messenger and I have delivered a message." Denath looked at him and allowed his eyes to move over to Fargon then back to the Prince again. "Could you tell me who sent it?" The Prince smiled wide and looked at him almost slyly. "I am afraid I can not mylord." Fargon knew he would not divulge that bit of information and so he had been prepared. He drew his sword and stepped forward. "Do not insult the Prince...answer his question curr!" He snarled. Before he thought, he reacted and his blade was in his hand. Several of the visiting townsmen and women heard the altercation and began to move toward them. "Relax Captain." The Prince said aloud. "We are...just talking." Several of the guardsmen had their hands upon their sword hilts and looked nervous. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------

As Anna thought on her words, she looked out herself to the gardens and noticed the large group of people forming. "Mylady, what do you think that is all about?" She asked.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 29, 2006)

Looking across to the gathering group that Anna had caught sight of, Daelin almost instantly recognized Fargon and her brother; her gaze quickly moving to the figure standing across from them. White shirt almost shining under the late afternoon sun, sword in hand, Daelin straightened as she saw Lord Lamosa. "Come, Anna. This should not be allowed. Those two ought to know better..." Anna could easily hear the distaste in the Princess' voice as she turned and walked swiftly from the room.


----------



## Daranavo (May 1, 2006)

"You disrespect me sir. Where I come from such things are dealt with harshly. I am a guest here mylord, is this how all guests to your lands are treated...with interrogations and suspicion?" The prince changed his stance and became slightly annoyed at this Lord. "Times are not as they once were sir, I was only trying to see if my sister should put her trust in you. She is after-all, my responsibility." Denath listened to his words and he knew that what he said was false. He sensed the malcontent in his voice. However, he did not wish to wear out his welcome so soon, especially since he had done so well with the Princess. "Then you have my apologies Prince Arron." He bowed but did not sheath his sword immediately. Only after Fargon steeped back and sheathed his own blade did he follow suit. "I honestly know very little sir, it is the way of it I am afraid. As times are indeed difficult of late." By this time, several patrons, friends, and family of the Prince and Princess had come to see the altercation.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 2, 2006)

Coming up behind the gathering group of people, the two woman were soon let through; Daelin's face kept cool only by will as she looked over at Daneth before turning to the Prince and Fargon. "What is this about? Were you neither aware that he is a welcomed guest?" Daelin's voice still held the same note, the actions of her brother far from having any of her approval, regardless of who they involved. Anna, at her place beside and slightly behind the Princess, kept her eyes lowered and mouth shut. "Please excuse this, Lord Lamosa; it seems I should have taken steps to prevent such a meeting." The Princess tipped her head respectfully to him before fixing her gaze on her brother.


----------



## Daranavo (May 2, 2006)

The Prince smiled slyly in the manner that he always did. "Ahh, my beloved sister." His voice had a hint of sarcasm and he turned and faced her. "This Lord Lamosa and I...well, we were just becoming aquainted. All is well everyone!" He said loudly to the procession around them and he waved. As he moved close to her he whispered, "Take care to whom you guest here my dearest." He smiled his best fake smile and waved again as he kept moving and looked around with his hand in the air. Fargon and the two guardsmen followed him close behind. Denath stood with his arms folded across his chest, ohis right knee slightly bent as his weight was foremost upon his left leg.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 4, 2006)

An unavoidable chill ran down Daelin's spine, so tired was she of her brother's manner. Having fixed her gaze on one of the flowered vines running through a tree across from her, Daelin waited quietly as people began to wander back to what they had been doing. Finally a welcome quiet surrounded the three; Daelin lowering her head with a tired sigh, catching herself carefully as she looked up at Danath. "The gardens are normally a very peaceful place... I'm sorry if they disturbed you, mylord." Light danced along her hair as she again tipped her head to him. Finding herself unsure about something -what it was, she couldn't quite decide- the Princess only let her eyes go to him for a short time. There were many paths that could be wandered without needing to keep one's attention on the way; places to think without being interrupted. Making up what she could of her mind, walking in the fresh air sounded like a very welcome idea. Without any more to say, Daelin shifted on her feet slightly and started to turn away.


----------



## Daranavo (May 4, 2006)

He saw that she was troubled by the message still and he felt partly responsible for what had just occurred. She looked almost sad just then and he really enjoyed her company. He smiled at Anna who looked up at him. She wanted to stay longer, but the movement of the Princess had forced her to cut short another visit with Lord Lamosa...or so would be the case if he had remained silent. 

"Mylady, I know very little of the plants, trees, and flowers here, perhaps you and Anna could teach me their names? That is if it pleases the ladies to do so. I realize that you have courtly business to attend but perhaps if you could spare a small while, I so enjoy your company." He had turned to motion toward the trees that flanked the gardens as he spoke. He wanted to say more but decided to wait a moment to see what she does.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 4, 2006)

As her back was mostly turned to him now, he couldn't see the little smile that pulled at her mouth before she bit it away. She had stopped at the sound of his voice and now turned back to see him wave a hand towards the garden. Looking at Anna, a hint of the smile still showed in her eyes as she thought over his words. Finally she nodded.

Stepping over to where a thin vine wrapped its way up and around a young tree, she touched a few of the soft leaves. "Most of the things here can be found in places throughout this land. This-" She reached out to touch a silky, white bud that hung in a cluster with two other identical blossoms, just starting to open. "-is a simple Mouton Jasmine. It only opens fully in the evenings, and almost glows under the light of the moon." Her gaze stayed on the small flower, starting to look a little distant; her pose slowly becoming more relaxed as she thought of all the beautiful things and hidden places she knew of out here. The waterfall that spilled into the lily pond; the benches that hid under rose and ivy covered trellises and stone-worked shelters; there was so much to see outside the thick walls of the castle. 

Breathing in the cool scents around her, she started to notice that she had let things grow quiet. An apologetic half smile touched the Princess' face as she turned back to Anna and Daneth.


----------



## Daranavo (May 12, 2006)

Denath nodded in understanding as he looked at the soft white buds upon the vine. From a distance, brooding eyes watched them as they moved deeper into the gardens. The Prince whispered something to Fargon who leaned in to hear him. With cold eyes he watched them. After the Prince pulled away, he straightend and nodded to the Prince's words before he marched off. 

The gardens opened up into a blossoming orchard. Most of the trees were in bloom and white and pink petals coated the deep green grass that could barely be seen beneath them. The three of them walked and Daelin and Anna took turns telling him what they knew about the various flowers, trees and plants that populated the castle grounds. He listened well and spoke very little. At one moment, he had stopped them and decided to play a little game. He had them close their eyes as he moved around them and quieted his footfalls. With his throat, he made a gutteral growl sound. It was strikingly similar to that of a large tiger. The growl was so convincing that Anna became startled and yelped in fear. Denath almost fell over to the laughter at her reaction.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 12, 2006)

Daelin had been about to open her eyes anyway, the sound of a deep growl sending a sudden chill down her spine. Large eyes shot open as Anna grabbed her arm. Fear quickly brushed aside, a relieved and rather amused smile spread across her blushed face; her heart still pounding even as she saw Daneth nearly bent over in laughter. Glancing at Anna, she leaned in to whisper something to her, only in part to calm the startled woman. Now it was Anna's gaze that darted between her lady's face and that of the man; a spark of mischief touching both woman's eyes as they soundlessly agreed. 

"Are you always so bold, my lord? Frightening women simply to see them jump?" Daelin tried to make her voice sound disapproving, the light in his deep brown eyes making it no easy task as he looked back at her.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 1, 2006)

He tilted his head at them and smiled slightly. He was not entirely sure he had captured the humor that he wished for by their expressions. "Forgive me mylady, I have not had much opportunity for such games as of late. I forget my place." His words flowed with a certain sincerity that mixed well with the slight hint of sarcasm that he included in his tone. He leaned up against the tree and crossed his arms in front of him. He took on a more comfortable stance and listened to the stream that ran just behind them. Yes, he much enjoyed this place, far more pleasent then the dark cavern that promised him death each day he awoke. The ladies whispered among themselves yet he shifted from his thoughts just late enough to miss what was said. 

Though he knew it was wrong to continue this cherade, he could not bring himself to end it right at this moment. The soothing scents of the garden relaxed him as well as the sound of the stream. He drank it all in as he stole a look or two at the women when they were not looking at him directly. Yes, for now, he would play this Lord Lamosa and see what becomes of it, he decided.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 1, 2006)

Daelin stepped away from her handmaid, her face showing a calm mask that had come in to use many times and for many reasons. "Games, my lord? Isn't it only children that have time to play at such things?" Daelin pushed aside a brief memory of her brother as a little boy; his tricks rarely meant for any other purpose then to hurt or draw attention even then. She had hoped he would out grow it and thought that maybe he still would. Standing only a little way from Daneth, the princess looked over at Anna who seemed to be trying to point at something. 

The man's attention now going to the branches that were said to hide a songbird, he almost missed the quick step as Daelin came at him. Shoving him backwards, a laughing smile flashed across her face as he started to fall towards the clear water. Anna gasped and watched the scene unfold. It looked like their plan to repay his action was working quite well.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 7, 2006)

His eyes opened with a start as he felt his balance give way. Haplessly he slipped away from the tree and fell backward. His arms flailed but did little good to direct his movement toward the moving water. *Splash* Daneth fell into the cold stream. The water was quite deep enough for him to be submerged completely for just a moment. As he struggled against the slight current and slippery rocks that covered its bottom, an old, grim voice spoke up from behind Anna and the Princess.

"Whats this then!? Daelin...Anna, what are you doing!?" Without seeing him at first, Daneth lept to his feet. COmpletely drenched he started to speak but seeing the King standing there, he held his tongue unsure of what to do. The King raised an annoyed brow as he observed the soaked man for a moment. Daelin's and Anna's faces grew several shades of pink as they both saw the Kings expression. "Father...I..." He held up his hand and Daelin hushed immediately. "Leave us." He said in a commanding tone. Daneth took hold of his shirt and began to wring water from it. His boots were filled with water and they made a squishing sound as he stepped up onto the bank. "It was just..." The King snapped at her and flashed an angry look. "Do as I say child!" As if in unison, Anna and the Princess both silently and quickly curtsied then briskly stepped away. The King turned to face Daneth with a stern face. Daelin slowed for a moment and turned back to them with a troubled look. She thought the better of it and hurried after Anna. She wondered if it would be the last time she would ever see Lamosa.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 8, 2006)

Soft pillows folded around her as the princess collapsed on her bed. Daelin’s face still looked flushed and she felt as though she was on the verge of crying. “It’s alright, mylady, he’ll be fine.” Anna tried to whisper. 

“I’m such a fool.” Daelin mumbled heatedly into a pillow. “Why did he... It was just a foolish trick!” Her shoulders shook as she recalled the look on the King’s face when he saw what had been done. She didn’t even want to think how long he had been there nor why he had been there at all. “If I ever see that _boy_ again, I swear I’ll....” She cut her words short, hiding her face deeply in the abused pillow and pulling another over her head as she thought of many other things that could have happened. All but a dreamer's wish now if her father's expression had anything to say about it. 

Anna shook her head almost sadly. Saying something about fetching a warm drink, she slipped from the room and returned a short time later with a tray in her hands.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 8, 2006)

The King looked at the drenched man sharply. Two of his guards lingered just to his rear dressed in light armor. Their hands rested upon their sword hilts. Daneth sumized that they could get to him very quickly if he moved against the King. Regally, he bowed to the King as best as he could manage sopped as he was. "Mylord..." The King raised his hand for silence. "I think now you shall just listen sir. I do not know who you are but you are certainly not a Lord lest you take me for a fool. Know now that Daelin is a prize not for the likes of you. I give you a moment to tell me who you truely are. If you lie, you will die." As he finished, the two guards behind him drew their swords but stood in place. Daneth sized them up and decided that perhaps honesty was the best, the only coarse here. He wiped his face of moisture and did what he could. Slowly, he unbuckled his blade. The guards flinched but saw what he was about to do and remained where they were. He grasped the scabbard just under the hilt and removed it from his waist. Slowly, he handed it to the King. A guard came forward and crossly removed the blade and scabbard from his hand then stapped back. 

"Mylord, My name is Daneth. I have been held captive by the orcs of the Blue mountains for many years. I managed to escape with my skin and little else and headed south. In truth, I happened upon this Lord. He was beset by several men. Much was done in his defense however his wounds were mortal. He told me who he was and pleaded with me to complete his mission to hand deliver his message to the Princess. I gave him my word that it would be done and I buried him among the trees. I felt the only way I could complete it was to lie and take on the guise of the Lord Lamosa. I saw your daughters face when she read the letter. It troubled her deeply however I do not know exactly what it said nor who sent it. I can say that the men that attacked him were not common thugs or bandits. I was not close enough to spy their heraldry but I do remember the horse that their leader rode upon." He sighed and looked down a moment. He shook his head and decided to tell him everything. "I can tell you that I am indeed a Lord but from a land long forgotten. After my long absence I returned to the place which I called home to find it raized. Forever will I spend my days and seek out my people. If it is your wish for me to leave and never return, I shall abide by your word." His tone never changed throughout his confession and he looked the King directly in his eyes when he spoke. Several moments passed and the King moved about the garden. Finally, he came to face Daneth once more.

"Mylord..." He stopped and turned his head aside. "Leave us." he commanded. His two guards nodded, turned and moved off. He continued in a softer tone. "I believe you...come....walk with me" He said with a gesture.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 8, 2006)

Daelin’s face had become a weary blank as a cup of tea was finished and carefully refilled. Anna had said nothing about the princess’ choice to stay where she was, only sitting up on the coverings and turning her back to the window instead of going to the little table. 

“Anna? Would you...” The pause was long enough that Anna looked up at her. “Would I what, mylady?” Daelin’s attention drifted back to what she had been thinking, her mind changing about what she had been going to ask; rephrasing it before it was spoken. “Do you think there's a chance of seeing him again?” She shook her head as soon as she had said it though. Not only did she think there was a small chance, but what would she do? Sorry now that she had pushed him in, she wished she hadn't even thought of it.

They were quiet for a while longer. Evening slowly starting to come in on a soft breeze. What would her father do? The thought of the young lord being sent away -or worse- made something in her began to ache. She had only just meet him. She knew almost nothing about him. Why did she feel like this?...


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 9, 2006)

Nearly an hour passed as the two talked as the sun faded behind the horizon. Daneth spoke of his people and their long and deadly persecution nearly to the point of extinction. The King spoke of his lands, its people, and his long and illustrous lineage. Hard words were spoken and grim faces alluded to the seriousness of the subject at hand. 

"I wish you to continue your guise for a time. You see, I am very ill. It is time for me to select my successor." Daneth looked at him with an understanding expression. "My son expects me to turn over my crown to him as is the custom, however, I have long known that he is illsuited for such a post. My daughter, Daelin will become queen upon my death." He stopped and placed a hand upon Daneth's shoulder. His face grew even dimmer. "If you are indeed an honorable man, would you see to it that the good people here are taken care of properly by a rightful succession? This event of Lamosa's death does not come to me by itself. There have been _other_ strange occurrances as well. Something is about to happen and I do not know what exactly. It has come to my attention, by her brother infact, that Daelin has taken a liking to you. She is young and impressionable. Will you act honorably and responsibly for her? There will be few she can trust. You are a stranger here and this is where your strength will be. If you do this for me, I will hold for you a sum in gold to help you fund your quest. If you agree to this, I will make you an advisor to the throne so that your time here will be warranted. Please do this for an old man who cares greatly for his daughter, and his people." Daneth was utterly shocked by his proposal. However what shocked him even more was his answer. "I give you my word, I will do what you ask, but not for gold." 

The King and Daneth walked for several more minutes and discussed Daneth's proposal before heading back toward the courtyard. As they moved away from the garden, a dark, unseen figure moved out of the bushes along the stream.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 10, 2006)

It had proven to be a long and draining day; a tired sigh catching her unawares as Daelin finally turned to look out across the garden under the evening sky. There could still be hours tell dark, but already the first familiar breath of twilight air came up to her room; sweet and cool once more on her face.

Starting to clear away things from tea, it was Anna that that first took real notice of the time. Setting all else aside and picking up a brush, she slowly worked it through the soft waves of the princess' hair; the motion relaxing them both a little further as it continued. Half expecting to only see her shake her head, Anna quietly asked Daelin if they were to attend the evening meal.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 10, 2006)

The trumpets sounded as dusk was announced. The evening meal was prepared. Upon the large, elegant, dark wood table sat several placings of silver flatware, cups, and hand polished crockery. Bottles of wine and bowls of fruit, nuts and cheeses were laid in groups about the table. White cloth napkins were shaped into pyramids upon the shining white plates. At the tables center, a large stuffed boar, the King's favorite. The aroma of soup and bread eminated from out of the kitchen as the procession moved down the great hall toward the grand dining room. Huge wrought Iron, candle lit chandeliers hung down form the ceiling above the long table. Large, fine tapestries in reds, blues, and golds lined the walls here. White and black marble served as its floor. At the front of the procession was the King. Several of the townsfolk were invited as usual, however The Prince, the Princess and their servants were beckoned as well. Apparently, the King had important business to discuss tonight and he requested everyone's ear. He wore his Gold and silver crown high upon his head. His grey and white beard was fashioned into a broad braid low upon his chin. His Broadsword gleamed at his side. A long, dark blue robe lined with white and silver furs covered him. He walked slowly toward the dining room with his daughters hand under his arm to his right. The Prince was opposite her. As they walked, the sound of violins were heard from within the dining room. A concerned Daelin leaned in and asked; "Father, what is this about?" The King turned his gaze to her and only smiled. He patted her hand as he returned his facing forward. As the procession entered the dining room the servants bowed regally as they stood in a straight line behind the several chairs around the tables. However Daelin noticed that one of them sat without a servant behind it. Everyone took their places and almost in unison sat down. Servants assisted the diners scoot their chairs inward to the table and unfold their napkins. A single chime from a small silver bell held by the steward rang and servers moved quickly from the kitchen with silver trays of soup bowls. At the same moment, the double doors that led them into the dining hall were closed. In turn, servants removed the bowls from the server's trays and placed them atop their Lord's or Ladies plates. Bread was broken and placed next to the bowls. When all was set, the Servants sat themselves next to their masters and the servers dissapeared back into the kitchens. As another chime was rang, everyone began to talk amongst themselves. Some thanked the King graciously and some hungrily began to eat the delightful and steaming soup. The King let the talk lower before he spoke.

" I thank you son and daughter...and good friends for coming tonight." As he spoke, all talk ceased and all spoons were set down. "I have important news to tell, however it is my wish for all to remain as it effects them as well." A few murmurs and gasps were heard among the patrons. "As you all know, in a months time I will be naming my successor. It has been long overdue and I will rest easy when it is done. However, there are forces form the east as you all well know that have crossed our borders without permission and have conducted raids there. I am very pleased with Captain Kaliak's attentions to these recent events and he has assured me that these brigands will be caught." The Captain nodded in appreciation to his words. "To this point, he will be far and away for some time. I trust that Lieutenant Fargon will perform his duties well in his absence. Fargon repeated the gesture to the remark. 

"To assist me in this delicate transition, I have appointed someone as an advisor to the throne. A man who has traveled a long way and whom most of you have never met. It is as well that he knows none of you for he will do his job most fluently in this manner." Daelin caught a sidelong glance from Fargon to The Prince just then. For a moment she became even more concerned. Many of the patrons and servants murmured as well. The Steward Rang the bell again, however this time he rang it twice. Immediately all stood and servants helped with their chairs once again. The doors were opened and a now much dryer Lord Lamosa stood there at the entrance. Louder gasps and murmurs shifted around the room. To his rear, the visiting Gondorian soldier stood. "I present to you all, Advisor Lamosa." At the entrance, Lamosa and the Gondorian bowed low, then moved to the table. The Gondorian helped him with his chair and he stood in front of it and waited. Though he wanted to more then anything, he did not look at the Princess nor Anna once. He was clad in a long, black heavy wool coat. Under it was a white shirt, gold vest and black leather pants. As he had before, he had his boots and belt clasped with silver buckles. Several of the women patrons took far to long a glance at the young lord.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 12, 2006)

Daelin's eyes widened with shock and confusion as she watched a regal Lamosa enter the hall; an unavoidable blush touching the tops of her cheeks as she glanced briefly up at her father once they were again seated. Though he was not looking at her just then, she thought she could see the smallest of smiles hidden away in his eyes. Suddenly thinking she must look a fool, the princess brought her gaze to the dish before her. Had this been something her father had planed? She could agree that it was not unwise to appoint a trustworthy adviser. But... Her eyes haltingly drifted up to look at the young lord.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 14, 2006)

The food was excellent, it had been a very long while since he had feasted like that. His appetite was voracious. It was not long into the second coarse before the Prince and Fargon left their company in a huff. Though no one really noticed, Lamosa never drank from his cup that night. He had smelled something...odd about it and so he never took one sip of the wine that was served to him. All to The Prince's dismay. He wanted to look into Daelins eyes and become lost in them as he did in the gardens earlier. However, he busied himself with talk from the host of people who enjoyed the dinner feast aside him. There was a moment when the Princess was in deep conversation with several of the wives and ladies nearest to her. When he saw her view turn to face them, he turned his gaze upon her. Her hair almost sparkled in the candle light. His look was cut short when Anna looked in hs direction and forced him to avert his gaze suddenly away. His cheeks reddenly slightly and he had hoped she did not see him but he was not sure of it. 

He learned many names that evening. Already several of the gentlemen there pranced their names and fine lineage before him. Though he was all but completely dissinterested, he nodded and gave compliments when they were applicable.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 15, 2006)

Daelin had little appetite for anything much this evening; her attention being pulled and pointed in enough directions that she had little time to eat between conversations anyway. The fact that she admitted to having met this Lord Lamosa was of grate enjoyment to the other women. Even as well practiced as she was at keeping her face calm, the Princess knew that she had blushed more then once at what some of them said.

Slowly things started to come to a quieter pace; the coming of night bringing a soft light from the lanterns and candles that had been kept burning brightly. Daelin skillfully covered a yawn as she set down her goblet. Anna smiled lightly as she looked up and around the plates and half empty dishes. She had only just caught a glimpse of Daneth's face as he had turned away; her attention mostly on appraising a tray of sweets that was being passed down the table just then. Even at that though, it had been enough to make the corner of her mouth twitch into a smile. Though she found she half wanted to, she didn't think it would be wise to say anything about it here.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 15, 2006)

The days moved by quickly. It was not long before the young Lord learned the names and faces of many of Gorshven's citizens, guards, and shopkeepers. He was given access to most of the castle, the castle grounds, and the town. In the mornings, he moved through the streets and came to know the daily happenings among the townspeople. Before lunch, he practiced sword play in the gardens with the Gondorian soldier who was quite skilled. In the evenings he would speak to the guards and learn the names of any newcomers into the city. Once or twice, he even ventured into the dungeons and learned what he could from those who would speak to him. 

Much suspicion fell upon the shoulders of Fargon, the newly appointed Lieutenent of the guard. On many late evening, Lamosa would follow his movements around the city and when he could not do it himself, he would pay someone to do it. It was The Princess who hardly ever could meet with him. Whenever she would see him, he seemed to always have something that he needed to do. He would never respond to her summons or requests for tea or a walk in the gardens. It seemed to her that it was almost if he was avoiding her. 

Several weeks had passed. Folks would wave to him when he walked by their shops. The afternoon practice soon had a following. Mainly of the local women who fancied the young lord or wished their daughters to be seen by him in hopes that he might cort them. However several of the men, and off-duty guards as well. One evening was unusally hot and the men who practiced had removed their shirts save for one, Lamosa. Much to the dissapointment of the onlooking ladies who fluttered their fans in the heat. Whenever the Gondorian would score a good hit upon him, it would always be trailed by a chorus of boos. During one of their sparring sessions, Lamosa was hit in the temple by the wooden practice swords. He was laid out unconscious and brought to Hrothar. He was visited by the Gondorian, and even the King. Not being able to get away, Daelin also payed him a visit. She found him asleep and decided to wait for him to wake.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 18, 2006)

Pacing softly around the chamber, her eyes would go from one of the windows to the young lord's face; pausing only momentarily on the colorful bruise on the side of his face. She had cringed a little at seeing what had happened but couldn't help but think him lucky. A blow like that could have done much more damage then a blackened eye. 

Daelin had been watching almost blankly out the closest window, thoughts on many things. Katrina's letter and what she was trying to tell her; the King's choice in adviser to the throne and the Prince's face at hearing it. So much had happened since that day, and yet, somehow... Nothing seemed to have changed... The Princess' winding thoughts were brought back to where she was as she heard something behind her and turned back from the window to face the room; a small smile hiding in the corner of her mouth as all thought now turned on their own to Lamosa.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 19, 2006)

Silently, he had awoken as the soft sunlight that shined through the open window was no longer upon his face. He looked at her for several minutes as she gazed out upon the castle grounds. A soft scent of plums from the nearby orchard found its way into the room which did much to cover the stale smell of dust and sweat that nodmally filled the room. Her golden curls flowed back lightly when a slight breeze blew to her face. The sun highlighted them and golden light filled the room. She had worn a much simpler dress then he was used to seeing her in today. It was a lighter blue with gold and white lace all around it. His head still was very groggy as he tried to recount what had happened to put him here. Yet, words flowed almost by themselves from his dry lips as she turned and faced him. "Though I know that I have not yet gone to the ever after and that I am still in the here and now, is this an angel that stands before me?...It is good to see you mylady Daelin." His thoughts lingered a moment on the fact that he had indeed intentionally been avoiding her. The task had not been at all a simple one. He wondered if she would be angry or upset with him as he knew her hardly as a simple girl.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 19, 2006)

_Olheri had been far and away from Gorshven for many weeks. Still, the memories lingered of Boradon and the man that she barely had a chance to know. Her horse walked slowly as she took a moment and eased back into a restful walk upon the silent and lonely road. A smile rose upon her face as the memory of a warm and pleasant moment stole into her head. Boradon's beard tickled her face as they kissed and a small fire silhouetted two forms mingled together in the darkness of the forest. The thought drove away the piercing lonliness she felt and once again the urge to run swelled within her. "It was not far now." Her own voice echoed within her mind. The amulet that bounced upon her chest glowed a dull green now. A sure sign that the place that she once called home was very near. Still though, she knew she had to be careful for orcs lingered closely and had almost free reign in these lands. She was not altogether sure what exactly she would find but she did know something or someone was leading her there._


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 20, 2006)

A light blush started to color her cheeks at his words. Shaking her head lightly, Daelin stepped away from the window and towards the little table that was pushed up next to his bed. Pouring a cup of water, her eyes stayed on the simple goblet while she spoke. "It is good to see you doing well so soon mylord." She lifted the cup and held it out for him. "I had started to think there was little chance of seeing you at all." He noticed that her gaze had not yet come to his face; always seeming to be on something else. "Anna and I should never have... It was my doing though and I am truly sorry." Daelin's words were neither too quiet nor said too quickly even though they came as they did. They had been playing repeatedly on her mind as she had long wondered if what was done had something to do with why he had been avoiding her. He could simply be doing too many things to have the time, but even then... Even if it served only to do a little good by being said, she hoped her apology would not also be turned away as so many invitations had been. Maybe she should try to start over, if he would allow it. But she found that her mouth wouldn't cooperate when she tried to say any more. Deciding it better to let Lamosa be the one to move, the Princess kept her face lowered and voice stilled.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 20, 2006)

He leaned forward to accept the glass from her. His head swelled with pain and his left eye closed of its own volition. "Thank you." He said weakly. However she did not notice that his open eye was set upon her. "I had it coming I suppose." He added and leaned back upon the white pillows behind him. He sipped the water and let it glide down his dry throat. He did not know exactly what to tell her. She had him at a disadvantage now. He could not just get away or make an excuse. Perhaps...he could offer...something.

"I can imagine that you have questions yes? Ofcourse they are warranted. Much is happening. It is a difficult thing to go against ones own heart, but I respect your fathers concerns for his daughter. He loves you very much." He smiled at her and watched her as she moved around his bedside. He raised his hand to his face and lightly touched the black and blue bruise that covered his eye and forehead. He wondered how bad it really was and how long Hrothar would force him to stay in bed.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 20, 2006)

His words hit her as a little strange. Something begged to be asked but she refused to let it be spoken. Was it that she dare not or that she could not though? Starting to feel her thoughts scatter, Daelin's fingers rubbed at her left hand; an old habit that she had picked up somewhere and that always seemed to have helped her relax or think. unconsciously she continued the slow motion, switching between hands after a little time. "When you came here, was it truly only to deliver the letter?" She wasn't quite sure why she had asked like this, but she didn't want to just ask outright if there had been no other reason for this man to travel so far. "Surly you must have left much; though I am glad to have received it... Was there no other reason?" Something had gotten the better of her words as she spoke; their sound almost calm but for an undertone that he thought he could hear. Concern? Hurt? What was it that hid just behind everything she did or did not do? Something seemed to have been bothering her yet what it was... What was it he had said? Something about going against one's own heart? Why would anyone do such a thing?


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 20, 2006)

"Behind? There is nothing. My family died along ago. So long ago I can barely remember them. I know I dream of them at times, but as the years pass, their faces become more and more obscure." He smirked at her. "Ah yes, even the great Lamosa had a mother once. Your father never told me what happened to your mother Daelin. I see her painting in the King's study. You look so much like her. I guess that is why we all make new memories." His words came out in blurts and not all of them made any sense to her. 

The severe grogginess hit him hard just then as his thoughts drifted to the face of his mother. The very sight of her calmed him. Within a moment his eyes grew heavy and he let himself lean back fully onto the pillows. In a barely audible mumble he said. "I should of never made that promise to him. How could I know?...Stay with me awhile..." His words trailed off as he turned on his side and closed his eyes. A naked muscled arm layed upon the blanket. 

His skin was somewhat darker then her own. She looked at it intently as she thought about him. As she did, she noticed several pinkish scars on his tricep.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 20, 2006)

Memories of her mother brought a sweet and sour taste to her mouth. The last glimpses of her face always holding a soft and loving smile that tried to hide the pain that lingered in her blue eyes. She had always been told that she had died not long after the prince was born. Leaving a nurse to care for the baby and making it so the young princess came to leave childhood behind all too quickly in an girl's atempt to fill even a little of the emptieness. Though truly she remembered little of her, Daelin had never forgotten the simple joy that had flowed from her mother in life. A love of all that can be shown it had seemed to glow in her clear, quiet smile.

Though she had wondered over them, his words started to fade from her mind as her gaze followed the line of one of the many scars. As he had turned away from her, the back of his shoulder was also made clearer as the blanket slipped out of place. Daelin's brow knitted at catching sight of the start of another set of lines running down and out of view under the covers. "What happened to leave you so marked?" She whispered, unsure if he was able to hear her or not.

Moving as though on its own, one hand reached out carefully, two fingers lightly touching his shoulder alongside one of the thicker scars. Warmth flowed up into her hand and she would have started to worry that he had taken fever but for the strength of his easily found heartbeat. A tiny smile tugged at the very corner of her mouth at a passing thought of it feeling as though he had soaked up every bit of the sun's warmth that had ever touched him. 

She felt a little guilty to be doing such a thing, but she couldn't help it. And had he not asked that she stay for a while? The thought of what he had last said came back as she looked at the side of his face. Again a whispered question slipped from her lips. No answer expected as he seemed to be sleeping soundly. "How could you know what?"


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 21, 2006)

He drempt of himself and Daelin in the gardens. However, it was changed slightly. Waterfalls splashed down from the stream now made into a river nearby the castle from the high grass laiden bank that rose up from the opposite side of the river. Fragrant petals of white, pink and violet blew in slow motion in the air around him. The mist of the waterfall cooled his skin as he layed beside Daelin on the grass. One knee bent and one straight. She had on a light blue dress, however it was loosely tied and hung low upon her. She had petals in her hair and looked radient as he had ever seen her. She smiled and laughed as several children jumped and played at the base fo the waterfall. He sat there shirtless as he was now and looked at her. Her gaze moved over to him, the smile still painted upon her face. _"How could you know what?" _She said. He leaned in close to her ear and spoke softy. "That I would ever love again." He said in little more then a whisper. The words to were heard by Daelin as she sat beside him on the bed.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 27, 2006)

Opening slowly after a time, Daelin's eyes drifted over the still room. What had he been though? Were these visible marks really only a part of what was scared? What happened to do these things to him? ...Love?... Her mind slowed a little as her gaze came to and lingered on a vine clinging to the window frame. Moving carefully from his side, the princess stepped quietly over to pluck one of the delicate white flowers that bloomed within easy reach. Setting the fine petals to brush her against face, she let herself enjoy their honey-like fragrance as she watched the young lord. Daneth didn't wake and hardly stirred at the princess' touch. The little flower set gently into his warm, upturned palm; a small kiss set on his brow.

Even though thoughts often went to him, one day and soon another had past by without her seeing him again. Daelin, often wondering how or what Lamosa was doing, began to find it harder and harder to concentrate. Anna being little help when she found her gazing out to the gardens though she said little about what she saw in the young woman's eyes.


----------

